# Rebuilding my HDX butt section



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

I recently had my reel seat on my HDX pop loose and start spinning around on me. So i stripped off the shrink wrap and the reel seat and started to get off most of the glue. I just had a few questions on some things I am going to run into. 

First off, can i find shrink wrap tubing used for rods locally (around hampton roads) instead of online? Mud hole wants $13 dollars to ship two 40 inch sections, that is insane and makes me want to never ever buy from them to be honest.

Also, what is the best way to get rid of the glue from under the reel seat? Can fine sand paper be used to smooth down a blank without damaging the rod? I have two more rods that i have taken off the finish and wrapping on the butt section and it needs to be cleaned up so if not sand paper, what is commonly used. 

When I go to epoxy finish the rod at the top of the grip above the reel seat, do I need a rod dryer to spin the rod or will I be fine without it. 

Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Is the reel seat still in good shape or is it damaged?

I use a heat gun to loosen glue and a piece of plastic (credit card type) to remove the glue. Then remove any residue with denatured alcohol.

Are you planning on putting cork tape on and then heat shrink on top of that?

I build all of my rods by hand - you do not need a rod dryer - cut out some v blocks (cardboard will do) and spin it by hand... Been doing this for years...

Sandcrab


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

The reel seat condition is good, it can definitely be used again. I was planning on putting the shrink wrap on by itself, no cork tape underneath.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> I use a heat gun to loosen glue and a piece of plastic (credit card type) to remove the glue. Then remove any residue with denatured alcohol.


Personally, I usually try using a Hair Dryer first, before going to a Heat Gun . . . I'm pretty cautious about possibly damaging a rod blank.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Might check Rodfather in Hampton for the x flock heat shrink. you will need a heat gun for that stuff tho, and some rod bond epoxy for the reel seat (some people just use the regular clear coat epoxy they use for guides). but yea, heat that glue up and scrape it off. if you need a new seat, rod father would have one of those as well. He would probably have cork tape, glue, xflock, and a new seat and butt cap. once its glued just stick it in the corner for 24 hours. no need to spin it. unless you are going to use any clear coat epoxy on the outside of the rod, you will need to turn that to keep it even


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Just my 2 cents here but I own 2 13ft hdx rods and love them except for the reel seat, had both mine replaced with a quality Fuji seat, the stock seats are junk while you have the seat off might as well install a good one...geo


----------

